# Quality of Moderation?



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 30, 2003)

It's been a little bit since we revamped our moderation policies, and I wanted to check and see what folks though of things so far.

Please feel free to PM me any comments you don't wish public.

Thank you!
:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 30, 2003)

I have no idea, really. I think the mods have generally done a good job overall. I think that people will B**ch if there is a problem with the Mods., and when things are good they won't say anything like "nice Job."

So, a good gauge would be: are people b**ching less? If yes, then you'all are probably doing better. If it is the same, then probably the same. If more, then you might have to revamp a few things.

I did have one complaint (my only complaint thusfar) recently, but I think it was solved. My one incident is not enough for me to say you guys are doing "worse" though. I think that you guys do a good job regardless of my one incident, so it is hard to say for me.


----------

